# Greatest Fictional Shooter Poll



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Who is the best overall shooter from film or literture?

Please vote for one of the available and if I missed someone (I'm sure I did) please post.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Voted for Quigley because that movie was just awesome. I probably would have voted for Josey Wales if it were on the list, because it also is a great movie and he really works them boys over!

Zhur


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I voted for Clint Eastwood because in The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly he shot the rope around Tuco's neck to save him from hanging to death.

My real vote goes to Steven Seagal because I've seen him shoot at matchsticks from a good distance and light them with his bullets AND he can take down anybody on this list.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

It was hard to decide between Beckett and Quigley, but in the end I had to go with Beckett. Afterall, he got three movies and Quigley only got one.:smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Beckett of these but you left out Terrence Hill and Henry Fonda from the My Name Is Nobody" movies. Hill is the faster but Henry Fonda shooting saddle bags full of dynamite while horses are in a dead run.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Skip fiction, here are some real shooters to respect:

General Christiaan Rudolf de Wet, commander Heilbron Boer commando aka Black Angel, the Black Killer, The Black Devil 
Major H. Hesketh-Pritchard, DSO, MC, British Army, father of modern scout sniping
William Edward Sing DCM, Australian Army, 200+ Turkish KIA
Captain Vasily Grigoryevich Zaytsev, Soviet Army, 400+ Nazi KIA
Major Lyudmila Pavlichenko (a woman), Soviet Army, 309 Nazi KIA
Simo Häyhä, Finnish Army, aka Belaya Smert (white death), 542 Soviet KIA
Gunnery Sergeant Carlos Norman Hathcock II, USMC aka Tra'ng (white feather), over 400 Vietcong KIA including one over 2,500yds.
Corporal Rob Furlong, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, current record holder with confirmed kill > 1.5 miles


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my vote:










Jim, a.k.a. The Wako Kid (Gene Wilder) in Blazing Saddles. He was able to shoot the dynamite and blow up the town from what seemed like a mile away. :watching:


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Here's my vote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....I'm sold.....I wanna change my vote:mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I voted for Bond, James Bond. Mainly because of his versatility with so many different weapons systems. But don't forget that one of his adversaries, Francisco Scaramanga, had quite a reputation as a marksman as well.

Here's my vote for WORST FICTIONAL SHOOTER:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

This character here is either the worst shot, depressed or the most unsafe gun handler ever.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Roland of Gilead should be on that list.
That was Stephen King's mystical Gunslinger from the Dark Tower series. He could do anything with his massive, sandalwood-gripped .45 revolvers. He was like a gun Jedi.

I do not aim with my hand; he who aims with his hand has forgotten the face of his father.
I aim with my eye.
I do not shoot with my hand; he who shoots with his hand has forgotten the face of his father.
I shoot with my mind.
I do not kill with my gun; he who kills with his gun has forgotten the face of his father.
I kill with my heart.


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

I vote Roland of Gilead from Stephen Kings "Gunslinger" series. If you guys have not had a chance to read them, you should find the time. 

HBO is supposed to be in talks of making it a series that follows the books. I hope that pans out!!!


----------

